# Advice on Tyre Pressures please?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, just had 4 new Michelin Agilis camping car tyres fitted. The guy at the garage put 65 psi in all round . The ride seems a bit on the bumpy side, what pressures do you all put in please? Is it dependent on the weight of the m/h, if so, ours is 3.5. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Refresh us on the tyre size?

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If your tyres are, 225/70/15 then I would suggest that you try lowering to 55psi F and 60psi Rear and see if that works better.


cabby


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

just went through this

conti give 4.5bar rear and 4 bar front this will cover most weight distribution

this is for my 3.6t m/h

barry


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Advice on tyre pressures please*

Yes Cabby that is the size


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It would help if we also knew what vehicle it is.

cabby


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Swift Sundance 590 RS. 3.5 .2.4 Ducato engine, approx 23' long.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

frenchfancy said:


> Swift Sundance 590 RS. 3.5 .2.4 Ducato engine, approx 23' long.


Like to add that info to the side panel then, others please take note


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Michelin will tell you to put 80psi on the rear as it always does, claiming that motorhomers tend to overload the rear axle and that is the optimum pressure for the rear tyres. Michelin will give a reduced front tyre pressure if you tell them the loading.

The usual advice is get your weighed in full touring trim. You need to weigh the overall van and the rear axle - the front axle loading will be the difference between the two. Then ring Michelin Customer Service with the information plus your tyre details [from the side of the tyre] and they will give you the recommended tyre pressures for front and rear axle tyres.

If you've never had your van weighed, here is a link to a simple guide:

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/advice/30441-how-to-weigh-your-van

My front axle weighs in at 1585kg and Michelin recommended 53psi. It is up to you whether to run with Michelin's recommended figure or some other figure that might give a softer ride. Some motorhomers do with no problems.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with Brock, accept that 80psi isn't the optimum pressure but a fail-safe pressure for the reasons given. Find out your rear axle weight but tell Michelin that it is your front axle weight and they will give you the optimum correct pressure for your rear tyres - if you follow what I mean.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There should be a max pressure figure on the side of the tyre as well.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Frenchfancy - I quote you directly:

"Ducato *engine*, approx *23'* long"

Even for a boy racer that's one helluvanengine!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It must be a bit of a Drag.>>

cabby


----------

